# Livorno To Corsica



## swallow (Dec 19, 2007)

Anyone travelled livorno to corsica and stayed overnight on livorno port? or if not is there good sosta near by? any advice/info welcome about this crossing. thanks.


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

In April 2009 we parked up in Livorno port 43.55474 10.30240

There were roadworks there at the time, so that might not be the exact spot now, but most ports will let you pull over for the night.

We liked the sosta at Marina da Pisa, which is not far North of Livorno. Called Il Fontino 43.67672 10.27081 10 Euros then.

Pretty basic Sosta but nice sea-front position, and it is a small town, there is a little supermarket just round the corner, and we caught a bus into Pisa to save driving in.

We were heading for Sardinia, I have no info on Corsica.

Helen


----------



## speedytincan (Dec 22, 2005)

Yes went this route 2007, no parking in the port, but just before the gates on the right there was some room against the concrete bollards, there were about three campers who overnighted with us. I think it was under the flyover/car park and in august. A note though we found that wild camping in Corsica is discouraged and enforced, we also thought that it was not that motorhome friendly. Plenty of nice campsites with beach access, we took our motorbike, great for going up into the mountains to some snowy peaks and very narrow roads through the gorges.


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

We have never been to Corsica, because we have a French registered van, and the Corsicans don't like the French !

Have never heard of Brits having a problem there, but we wouldn't personally feel like wild camping in Corsica, but stick to official Aires or campsites.

Helen


----------



## swallow (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks for replies great help when you have never done it before! we intend going to sardinia via corsica as shorter crossing and not good on sea!


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

If you look on the Forum we wrote up our trip to Sardinia, as did Peejay who was there in ? 2007 I think. Very nice island, very nice people.

Helen


----------

